# 03 nissan maxima vq35 valve timing



## rocky92530 (Mar 30, 2004)

i was woundering if someone can please help me. i am replacing the timing chain on the car and i need to see if someone can please tell me where to line up all of the timing marks. and if it is a interferance motor or not? will the pistons hit the valves. it is a 2003 nissan maxima with a vq35 engine. thank you for any help. john


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

rocky92530 said:


> i was woundering if someone can please help me. i am replacing the timing chain on the car and i need to see if someone can please tell me where to line up all of the timing marks. and if it is a interferance motor or not? will the pistons hit the valves. it is a 2003 nissan maxima with a vq35 engine. thank you for any help. john


Check the FSM for details but it invloves lineing up the shiney chain links with the marks. It will hit if the cam timing is seriously off.

Mike


----------

